# Ran across this ol run down church by the hunting club



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 1, 2007)

........I dont know why but it seemed like an unusual and neat picture that I wanted to post.


----------



## ronfritz (Oct 1, 2007)

Absolutely neat and unusual.  I've never seen a church laid out like that before.  There's gotta be a pretty interesting story behind it.  Thanks for taking a minute to snap the picture and another to share it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, That's cool. Where is it at?


----------



## Gitterdone (Oct 1, 2007)

ya...our old hunting club was an old pig farm

it had a woodmill on it
u could see all the wood still in it


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is unusual!  Thanks for sharing it.  I'm with DRB1313 - What part of the country is it in?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 1, 2007)

that is neat!!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 1, 2007)

Very neat.  Gotta show this one to Mrs. Hoss.  She loves old buildings.  Thank you for taking the time to get the photo to share with us.

Hoss


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 1, 2007)

the place is in screven county


----------



## leo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Well I'm*



> I dont know why but it seemed like an unusual and neat picture that I wanted to post.



real glad you posted it for us, neat pic .... Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 2, 2007)

Unreal, that is really something. Could you imagine remodeling that & turning it into your home?
 Wish it were closer I'd love to go see it.
 Got any other angles of it?


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 2, 2007)

Kind of a spooky lookin place to me...


----------



## jason308 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice shot of a neat lookin old place....Whereabouts in Screven County is that????


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 2, 2007)

jason308 said:


> Nice shot of a neat lookin old place....Whereabouts in Screven County is that????



Its not far off of 301 and river rd. I actually cant remeber how to get there. We came across it when I was trying to take a "short cut" to the club from 301.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 2, 2007)

Kdarsy.... that was the only angle we took I wish we would have got one with the grave yard in the photo.


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 2, 2007)

While a resident of SW PA. I would hunt the various state game lands (WMA)  The area around Ohiopyle was my favorite deer hunting. Very rugged ravens down to runs and river extremely steep.  I walked hundreds of miles back there and on one late gloomy deer season I came upon a couple houses and a graveyard.  The area was very grown over and the tombstones in sad shape. But I started looking around and was able to identify a lot of family names I knew in the area.  I talked to my Dad later who grew up in the woods there. He said I was on the old Liston place... The Liston clan had their own little town what I saw was a few homes and the Liston school house. Of course the Liston cemetary.   It did seem a tad spooky back there in a gloomy December day no wind, a few inches of snow , no birds, and worst no deer......

Now for the rest of the story 

My Great-great-great-great grandma was a Liston and is buried in that cemetary.  Her husband was a soldier in the American Revolution and died at  Valley Forge...


----------



## burkecountydeer (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeepers creepers haha ,,.  cool picture  id like to check it out in person . Did you go in side?


----------



## jason308 (Oct 2, 2007)

kudzumotorsports said:


> Its not far off of 301 and river rd. I actually cant remeber how to get there. We came across it when I was trying to take a "short cut" to the club from 301.



Knew I'd seen it before.....Spent many days down in that area around Tuckahoe and prowling along the river there...And taken plenty of those "short cuts" myself....Never know where you will end up riding around down there....Thanks again for sharing......


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2007)

Really nice pic. I like those shakes on the side.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 2, 2007)

The architecture makes me think that it was the home of a black congregation.  Just guessing of course, but I suspect a good guess.


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, I couldn't help myself, sorry. I heard this picture screaming to be a B&W pic! So here is my version of it.

No disrepect meant to kudzumotorsports


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 3, 2007)

kudzumotorsports said:


> Its not far off of 301 and river rd. I actually cant remeber how to get there. We came across it when I was trying to take a "short cut" to the club from 301.



Ahh good ole 301 minds me of my Boro days! Neat church.


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 3, 2007)

I know that place!  
It's Oak Grove Church off Brannen's Bridge Rd.  Yep, Screven Cty; between 301 and Old River Rd next to Tuckahoe WMA.  

Mr. Vernon is correct in his assessment as well.  Saw a bunch of folks at the cemetery (to the right as you view the pic) a couple years ago.
Kudzu- You a member of the club that's off to the left side (gate about 50 yds away)?

Sako


----------



## Smokey (Oct 3, 2007)

GlockSpeed31 said:


> Ok, I couldn't help myself, sorry. I heard this picture screaming to be a B&W pic! So here is my version of it.
> 
> No disrepect meant to kudzumotorsports



WOW!! You made a very cool picture look even better WOW!!


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 4, 2007)

SakoL61R said:


> I know that place!
> It's Oak Grove Church off Brannen's Bridge Rd.  Yep, Screven Cty; between 301 and Old River Rd next to Tuckahoe WMA.
> 
> Mr. Vernon is correct in his assessment as well.  Saw a bunch of folks at the cemetery (to the right as you view the pic) a couple years ago.
> ...



No actually our club is a little ways from there. (Cypress bay hunting club) our land borders wade on most areas and we also have some on duck pond road


----------



## 84c10 (Oct 5, 2007)

neat church thanks for sharing


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 5, 2007)

Great Pic. Can you imagine that place on Sunday in its hayday. Now it is empty and no congregation to keep it up. Sorta sad.Thanks for shaing.


----------

